# Meteobridge NANO e Meteobridge NANO SD



## geoair.pt (31 Dez 2018 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
Comprei um Meteobridge NANO SD e tenho estado a configurá-lo: 
https://www.meteobridge.com/wiki/index.php/Meteobridge_NANO_SD


> *A Plug-in Upgrade to Your Davis Instruments® Pro2™ or Vue™ Console*
> The Meteobridge NANO is a tiny plug-in device that dramatically extends the features of your Davis Instruments® Vantage Pro2™ or Vue™ weather station. The NANO is simply plugged in the expansion connector underneath the cover on the back of the console. When you close the back cover again this upgrade is completely invisible. The NANO adds a full Meteobridge feature set to your weather station setup which includes tons of services you usually need a full PC solution for. The NANO just takes about 1 watt of energy and therefore is dramatically more power efficient than using a PC or even a Raspberry Pi.
> 
> *Connectivity*
> ...


Há mais utilizadores com o Meteobridge NANO SD no forum?


----------



## geoair.pt (31 Dez 2018 às 11:45)

Ainda ando a explorar, mas para já deixo-vos os dados da minha estação, diretamente publicados pelo nano SD + homeweatherstation template:
https://admin.meteobridge.com/4a6ff4e625ff0279f8dbe50e10cd831f/PWS/index.php


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Dez 2018 às 15:48)

geoair.pt disse:


> Ainda ando a explorar, mas para já deixo-vos os dados da minha estação, diretamente publicados pelo nano SD + homeweatherstation template:
> https://admin.meteobridge.com/4a6ff4e625ff0279f8dbe50e10cd831f/PWS/index.php


Boas
Desconhecia esse.
Eu tenho o tradicional meteobridge


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2019 às 07:52)

geoair.pt disse:


> Ainda ando a explorar, mas para já deixo-vos os dados da minha estação, diretamente publicados pelo nano SD + homeweatherstation template:
> https://admin.meteobridge.com/4a6ff4e625ff0279f8dbe50e10cd831f/PWS/index.php





WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Desconhecia esse.
> Eu tenho o tradicional meteobridge



Bom dia,

Para info: há igualmente o METEOBRIDGE PRO RED, muito caro mas muito útil para a instalação complexa ou de teste de captor.
Permite fazer saltar os limites de recepção da consola DAVIS porque intercepta os sinais RF antes da consola.


----------

